# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  رحلة سياحية إلى مدينة الكرك /  مدينتي ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

[align=justify]

مدينة معروفة عبر التاريخ ، يبلغ عدد سكانها 20000 نسمة تقع جنوب العاصمة الأردنية عمان وتبعد عنها حوالي 120 كم .
 يعود تاريخ الكرك إلى بداية الحضارة في المنطقة انطلاقا من المؤابيين وصولا إلى الأشوريين فالأنباط فاليونان فالرومان فالبيزنطيين فالمسلمين ، و فيها قلعة الكرك التي بناها فولك اوف انجو، وهي قلعة منيعة امنت للفرنجة السيطرة على المنطقة إلى ان فتحها صلاح الدين الايوبي و قتل حاكمها رينالد من شاتيون المعروف بأرناط , ومنها أنطلقت جيوش المسلمين بقيادة صلاح الدين الأيوبي لتحرير بيت المقدس ، احتلها العثمانيون في عام 1516 ، وأشتهرت أيضا ًبثورتها الإستقلالية عن العثمانين عام 1910 والتي عٌرفت بـ "الهية" ، خرج من أبناءها الكثيرين في مجال السياسة كرؤساء الحكومات ، والكثير من أصحاب العلم  والأدب والمال والإقتصاد في الأردن .[/align]


*[align=center]إليكم أعزائي بعض الصور الموجزة ...[/align]*

[align=center]موقع محافظة الكرك / وفقا ً لخارطة الأردن 



المظهر العام لمدينة الكرك والتي تقع فوق مرتفع جبلي عال ٍ يظهر فيه القلعة القديمة 



صورة أخرى من داخل القلعة يتبين من خلالها بعض أطراف المدينة 



صورة للممرات التي تقع تحت القلعة القديمة والتي تُسمى بــِـ "الخينان"



صورة للبحر الميت المحاذي للمدينة غربا ً إلى مسافة 15 كم إنحدارا ً ويظهر في الصورة الشاطئ المتكلـّس بالأملاح 

[/align]

[align=justify]راجيا ً من الجميع دعوتنا في رحلات سياحية مماثلة ومستمرة إلى محافظاتهم ومدنهم في وطننا الحبيب ...؟؟؟[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*مشكور نادر على الرحلة الممتع في ربوع الكرك الشامخة بقلعتها وأهلها 

لقد زورت الكرك فترة اسبوع عن صديق لي واعجبتو بها كثير 

وانشاءالله اكرر الزيارة*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *مشكور نادر على الرحلة الممتع في ربوع الكرك الشامخة بقلعتها وأهلها 
> 
> لقد زورت الكرك فترة اسبوع عن صديق لي واعجبتو بها كثير 
> 
> وانشاءالله اكرر الزيارة*


بتشرف بأي وقت يا طيب / وأنا بإنتظارك متى شئت ...

أشكر مرورك أخي الفاضل ..

----------


## عرين

شكرا على الرحلة انا بعمري زرت الكرك وان شاء رح ازورها بحفله تخرج بنت عمي من جامعه مؤته واهل الكرك احسن ناس

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا على الرحلة انا بعمري زرت الكرك وان شاء رح ازورها بحفله تخرج بنت عمي من جامعه مؤته واهل الكرك احسن ناس


بتشرفي يا عرين بأي وقت أختي العزيزة ...

أشكر مرورك وإهتمامك ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

الكرك يا ديرتي ...

والكل ينّصاها ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

موضوع رائع منك نادر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> موضوع رائع منك نادر


مروركم الأروع يا عبوده ...

شرفت  يا صديقي ...

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

قكرت عازمنا ع منسف فتحت الموضوع ركاض

----------


## N_tarawneh

> قكرت عازمنا ع منسف فتحت الموضوع ركاض


أحلى منسف لعيونك يا صديقي ...

شرفنا ...

وصدقني غير واجبك يحضر معك ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حلو كثير نادر 
شكرا

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

شو يعني 



> وصدقني غير واجبك يحضر معك ...


تسلم يا اصيل والله انك شيخ ابن شيوخ

----------


## N_tarawneh

> حلو كثير نادر 
> شكرا


أشكر مرورك حموده ...

شرفت يا طيب ...

وأتمنى أن تشرفنا في الكرك إن شاء الله ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شو يعني 
> 
> 
> 
> تسلم يا اصيل والله انك شيخ ابن شيوخ


الله يسلمك يا طيب ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

جميل والله جميل... بس فيه اشي ما عجبني... ليش بالخارطه مكتوب على فلسطين اسرائيل؟
عارف انه ما الك دخل نادر..!! :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> جميل والله جميل... بس فيه اشي ما عجبني... ليش بالخارطه مكتوب على فلسطين اسرائيل؟
> عارف انه ما الك دخل نادر..!!




يا عمار ...

ملاحظتك الكل بحلاظها ، ونحنُ لا نستطيع أن ننكر يا صديقي بأن اسرائيل الآن موجودة ولو كيان ، بغض النظر عن رضانا او عدمه ، وبنفس الوقت الضفة الغربية والقطاع محدده على الخارطة مثل ما انت شايف ، هذا واقع يا عمار لا نستطيع نكرانه يا صديقي ، رغم أمنياتنا بخالص الزوال لإسرائيل  ...!!!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا عمار ...
> 
> ملاحظتك الكل بحلاظها ، ونحنُ لا نستطيع أن ننكر يا صديقي بأن اسرائيل الآن موجودة ولو كيان ، بغض النظر عن رضانا او عدمه ، وبنفس الوقت الضفة الغربية والقطاع محدده على الخارطة مثل ما انت شايف ، هذا واقع يا عمار لا نستطيع نكرانه يا صديقي ، رغم أمنياتنا بخالص الزوال لإسرائيل  ...!!!


بس على  الاقل ما ننسا نكتب فلسطــــــــــــــــين ولا كمان هاي صعبه..؟؟ لانه كتابة اسرائيل بدل على استسلامنا واعترافنا برقعة ارض اسما اسرائيل.. لكن لما نكتب فلسطــــــــــــين بدل على انه مش معترفين فيهم وهاي ارض عربيه فلسطينيه مقدسه.

بس من ناحية مبدأ ...

سلام

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بس على  الاقل ما ننسا نكتب فلسطــــــــــــــــين ولا كمان هاي صعبه..؟؟ لانه كتابة اسرائيل بدل على استسلامنا واعترافنا برقعة ارض اسما اسرائيل.. لكن لما نكتب فلسطــــــــــــين بدل على انه مش معترفين فيهم وهاي ارض عربيه فلسطينيه مقدسه.
> 
> بس من ناحية مبدأ ...
> 
> سلام


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ يا فلسطين ...!!!  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابن الجنوب

شكرا على المعلومات المهمه والرائعه عن الكرك

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

:Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21): يسلمووو  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## حسناء الجليد

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو كتيييييييييييييييييير على الصور
والله يبارك فيك ويجازيك كل خير اخي نادر يسلمو عن جد
عمري مازرت الكرك
وانشاء الله زورها 
يسلمو
 :Eh S(21):

----------

